# Bow Hunting Mags



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What are your favorite Bow Hunting Magazines and why. I would like to get one that has some good tips/pointers, as well as product reviews, etc that are fairly unbiased. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.bowhunter.com/bowhuntermagtv/

Dan, I was getting this "Bowhunter" mag. for a few years and I thought it was pretty good. I started falling behind on reading them so I just dropped it, but found some tips for different times of the season to be helpful. I also liked to hear from the hunters in it their opinions on new scent products, but the tactics in different situations were the most helpful. It really covered about everything IMO.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

The best show/magazine in my mind is North American Whitetail. Its pretty much all bowhunting and its mainly in the northern states.....not so much of that southern skinny deer crap


----------

